# wireless not working on compaq nx6110



## krazy1z (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a compaq nx6110 xp pro with Broadcom 802.11g. when i had to reinstall my os everything worked fine but the wifi. when i push the button, no led comes on and wifi doesnt work. it is enabled in my network connections but it sayes that the radio is off. ive already deleted and reinstalled the drivers for the device still no results. anyone know how to help me?


----------



## BlueEyedSamurai (Aug 4, 2008)

Krazy - when you say you pushed the button are you referring to a bottom above your keyboard? 

You may need a driver for that set of buttons. We had a problem like this on a HP laptop at work one time. I can't remember the exact driver, perhaps someone else might know.

Also, verify you have the latest BIOS update.


----------



## BlueEyedSamurai (Aug 4, 2008)

This may be the driver you are looking for:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-57820-1


----------



## krazy1z (Aug 24, 2009)

alright well after three long days of looking everywhere i finally found the problem. and of course it was something so freaking simple that again i made so hard. all i had to do was go into the setup when i booted my comp and enable the radio. and there ya go. three buttons and a save is all it took. well thanx


----------



## eXoSaX (Jul 27, 2010)

krazy1z said:


> alright well after three long days of looking everywhere i finally found the problem. and of course it was something so freaking simple that again i made so hard. all i had to do was go into the setup when i booted my comp and enable the radio. and there ya go. three buttons and a save is all it took. well thanx


Please, can you explain exactly what you did? In BIOS, I can't find the radio option.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*eXoSaX *.....Please create your own Thread and explain in detail the issue that you're experiencing. This is an Old Thread, therefore will be........Closed!


----------

